# FreeBSD installer



## nedry (Jul 29, 2016)

I just installed FreeBSD 11.0-BETA3 RELEASE, and during the install process set the system date, "date set by root" appeared on screen and didn't go away blocking the "next" button in the installer I just pressed enter and it continued, but could be confusing for some people.


----------



## Atsuri (Jul 30, 2016)

Should the clock not be synced automatically via ntp or has something changed in 11.0-BETA3-RELEASE? I personally installed from 11.0-BETA2 and the only time-related questions were about the timezone. I might've missed something, though.


----------



## nedry (Jul 30, 2016)

In BETA 3 they have added setting date and time as a feature in FreeBSD installer. ntp may be the way to go though, nedry


----------



## Atsuri (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll remember about this, when setting my NAS soon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

